# opinions on improving steering issues



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

there have been a few posts talking about the steering problems that utility tractors have with snow pushers. you can add my brand new kubota m7040 with a pro-tech on it to the list. i guess my question is this. do you guys think that the slip hitch feature of the arctic will allow the kubota to be able to steer.better. i waste tons of time having to go back over areas because i had to lift the pusher to steer. and everyone knows, time is money. or would you guys go with the horst welding plow on this kubota. this is a brand new kubota, so i need to get this right. and the current set up sucks!!!!!


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've got a horst 9ft blade on my skid steer. It is an angling plow with side plates on it(kinda like a pusher)and I can angle the plow when it is full of snow to negotiate turns.
It works great!!. I would have gone with the arctic system for sure,but the never returned my calls,so I went to horst,and the have a great product.
Just my (canadian) 2 cents. lol


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I ran my JD 4520 (50 horse on a good day) with one of my 10ft artics the past few storms. I myself used it the last one. 

I will say I should have made a video of it because it was REAL impressive. I used to run an 8ft normal rubber edge box on it and I had all kinds of trouble. Couldn't steer, couldn't get any traction or speed. It was terrible.

The only problem I had with the artic was I couldn't lift it as High for stacking. Mostly due to weight of box and snow. 

I could push in C range (Road gear on a deere Hydro) I could push HUGE amounts of snow. I could steer as long as I was not loaded clear up. (Meaning cleaning around islands and cut outs) I have gotten used to making long straight runs with this set up before I put the artic on, so it wasn't any big thing to me to keep doing it. 

Over all I think a 5000 series Deere (Simmular to your Kubota) would be a better choice for me (Larger frame, More weight) But an artic would Deff work better than what you have now.

J.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the info peterbilt. the kubota m7040 is 70hp and weighs around 5000#'s. it has no problem pushing a 10' pusher. do you have the HD or LD arctic? i would think the m7040 could handle the 10HD. but i would rather have better tractor response, than a bigger pusher. the time i would save being able to steer would greatly overcome the smaller pusher.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have the LD. Don't get a HD, its going to be way to much for your tractor. I was pushing piles as tall as my tractor and twice as long.the other night.

With the LD you will be pushing faster, instead of huge loads, slow speeds, and un-needed stress.

These artics weigh way more than a standard box. I noticed on mine that it was lifting the rears off the ground and in 2 wd it would just spin the rears because they were not touching much ground. So I ran in 4x4 and was able to steer. I hope adding a weight box to the rear helps. Now I am using a heavy landpride rear blade as counter weight.

I could only imagine what a HD would weigh in at, and what it would do to the front axles on a smaller tractor.

J.


----------



## jd8430e (Nov 17, 2014)

grsp;719826 said:


> there have been a few posts talking about the steering problems that utility tractors have with snow pushers. you can add my brand new kubota m7040 with a pro-tech on it to the list. i guess my question is this. do you guys think that the slip hitch feature of the arctic will allow the kubota to be able to steer.better. i waste tons of time having to go back over areas because i had to lift the pusher to steer. and everyone knows, time is money. or would you guys go with the horst welding plow on this kubota. this is a brand new kubota, so i need to get this right. and the current set up sucks!!!!!


The HLA 3200 snow wing would be a great fit for that tractor. It will close into a box pusher and still angle to help with turning. You also have a wider angle blade for windrowing quickly as well as a reverse box back dragging unit all in one machine!


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Tire chains at least on the front. I run 2 Cat loaders, one with 14 ft HD artic and the other with a 12ft Boss. I had trouble steering until I chained up both loaders on all four tires 8 years ago.. And I have never had any damage to the pavement, like some people think will happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

My Deere 5105M wouldn't push an 8 ft rubber edge. I bought a 10 ft arctic LD nd it worked great. The floating hitch is a big help as well as the steel edge.


----------

